
The revival of sensory deprivation tanks (2014) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/16/nothingness/postcards-from-the-edge-of-consciousness
======
Kristine1975
The headline is click-bait, the article itself interesting. As it says,
sensory deprivation is nothing new (there was even a Simpsons episode about
it; Lisa in an isolation tank). The difference, of course, between the titular
yoga studio and a CIA's torture site is that in the former, the person being
deprived of stimuli is in control, while at the CIA it's the torturer.

~~~
Apocryphon
I figure that used in torture, sensory deprivation forces the subject to fear
the unknown future. Used in therapy, sensory deprivation allows the subject to
focus on the certain present.

------
Artistry121
I went into a sensory deprivation tank in Phoenix twice. Many of the people I
met there had enjoyed it but I found it difficult to reign in my thoughts.

I felt like I was moving very fast at some times though - in the complete
darkness and enclosed tank.

~~~
adrice727
The experience changes over time. I didn't particularly enjoy my first session
in the tank, but by my fourth or fifth time, I became a lot more comfortable
and started to better understand how to use the space. At this point, I've
probably done around 150 sessions.

~~~
atom-morgan
I've done it a few times myself as well. Do you find that your mind is much
more single threaded than you would have expected beforehand?

~~~
adrice727
Single threaded, meaning more focused? Also, during or after the float?

------
hackuser
I find the title disturbing. Maybe my sense of humor is off today, but the
whole issue of the US government torturing people, and getting away with it,
sickens me. Using the issue for humor in a title implies it's inconsequential
at this point; it's too soon and maybe will be too soon until the perpetrators
are brought to justice.

~~~
mfoy_
It's black humour and has it's place in our culture.

>The purpose of black comedy is to make light of serious and often taboo
subject matter; some comedians use it as a tool for exploring vulgar issues,
thus provoking discomfort and serious thought as well as amusement in their
audience.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_comedy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_comedy)

~~~
Dylan16807
Black humor has to still have a joke in it.

~~~
mfoy_
Would you like me to explain the joke?

------
aruggirello
Fascinating subject. Reminded me of Ken Russell's Altered States (1980):

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Altered_States](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Altered_States)

------
etep
Waiting for someone to write the article that includes a reference to Tom
Clancy's "The Cardinal of the Kremlin" \-- a great read; that was Clancy at
his peak.

------
jqm
I've done two sessions in one of these and can't recommend them highly enough.
For me, two hours is the appropriate minimum time (and I'd like to try
longer). The first hour seems to be getting settled down and in the zone, the
second hour is much more enlightening.

It wasn't exactly what I expected going in but was actually much more
revealing. I found myself coming to head with some very powerful emotions...
gut level instinctual emotions that reside in more than just the brain. After
getting settled in well, these seem to come up on their own with no connection
to external thoughts. It was quite an exhilarating experience seeing what it
really is that drives me (us) around. It definitely helped change my attitudes
on some things and let go of some negative feelings that had been pestering
me. For a couple of days afterwords I felt so aware, so present and I got a
whole lot done.

I have done yoga off and on for 20 years or so and engaged in meditation with
about the same intermittent frequency, so I think maybe that helped the
experience. IDK. I understand everyone doesn't get something out of it, but
for my part, I highly recommend trying a float tank if you can.

